# Multiple leg AGR trip



## Tumbleweed (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not sure I understand completely how AGR trips work....we are planning a trip OMA-CHI-WAS-WPB and return (with roomettes)......I am hoping that this is treated as one 2-Zone trip each way with multiple legs, and each way will require 20,000 points.....40,000 points total....am I right, or is each leg treated as a separate trip? If so, how many points would be required? :help:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 14, 2010)

I believe your math is right, provided you are not "breaking trip" at CHI or WAS. I'm actually looking at a similar run later next year, NOR-FTW-CHI-WAS-MIA and figure that should be a "2 segger" each way as well.


----------



## frugalist (Dec 14, 2010)

Tumbleweed said:


> I'm not sure I understand completely how AGR trips work....we are planning a trip OMA-CHI-WAS-WPB and return (with roomettes)......I am hoping that this is treated as one 2-Zone trip each way with multiple legs, and each way will require 20,000 points.....40,000 points total....am I right, or is each leg treated as a separate trip? If so, how many points would be required? :help:


You are correct PROVIDED you take the next train out at each city where you change trains. In other words, extended layovers are not permitted on an AGR award and result in the journey being broken up into two or more trips, each requiring its own award redemption. If you're planning on staying in CHI or WAS for a couple of days before continuing on to WPB, you would have to book two rewards. But the basic trip straight through is a single 2-zone award.

Might I suggest that you consider booking the trip in a bedroom, if you have the points. It's only 30,000 points each way, and you get a lot more room. The roomettes are pretty snug for two people.

Edit: OlympianHiawatha beat me by 2 minutes!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 14, 2010)

That's good news! We are not planning on any overnights enroute either way and will be on the itinerary that comes up when a normal schedule is requested. We'll probably try the roomette as we plan on spending quite a bit of time in the SSL and/or diner. Thanks! :hi:


----------



## PaulM (Dec 20, 2010)

frugalist said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure I understand completely how AGR trips work....we are planning a trip OMA-CHI-WAS-WPB and return (with roomettes)......I am hoping that this is treated as one 2-Zone trip each way with multiple legs, and each way will require 20,000 points.....40,000 points total....am I right, or is each leg treated as a separate trip? If so, how many points would be required? :help:
> ...


Is this literally true? What if the only "train" out is a bus? For example, from WIP (Winter Park, CO) to SBA (Santa Barbara), the only routing is CZ to EMY and then an 8 hour overnight bus to SBA.

If they were to force this connection, they would have to change the name of the program to AGP (Amtrak Guest Punishment)


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 20, 2010)

PaulM said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct PROVIDED you take the next *train* out at each city where you change trains.
> ...


Given that is the only itinerary amtrak.com gives you, I'd be surprised if an AGR agent would allow any other connection. In my experience even "next train out" isn't allowed if an overnight is required. I have never been able to book MSP-CHI-ABQ, for instance, even though the westbound Southwest Chief leaves less than 24 hours after the eastbound Empire Builder arrives. The no-overnight rule trumps the next train out rule. (And of course the no-overnight rule also has exceptions.)


----------



## Tumbleweed (Dec 20, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> > frugalist said:
> ...


Tell me more about the exceptions.... :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 20, 2010)

The only exception that I know of is a connection in NOL between the Crescent, CONO and or SL - but the overnight is on your own dime, not Amtrak's!


----------



## rrdude (Dec 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> The only exception that I know of is a connection in NOL between the Crescent, CONO and or SL - but the overnight is on your own dime, not Amtrak's!


So AGR will let you book that as "one" AGR trip, and not make you use double the points?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 20, 2010)

rrdude said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > The only exception that I know of is a connection in NOL between the Crescent, CONO and or SL - but the overnight is on your own dime, not Amtrak's!
> ...


Yes, that is why the "Slidell Loophole" existed. It was 1 zone from say SDL to SAS, but the passenger has to pay for the overnight, so they routed you via WAS and CHI so the passenger or Amtrak did not have to pay for a hotel.

But you *MUST* depart on the next train out. (You can not stay in NOL for 5 or 7 days!)


----------

